
Web apps with S3 + Rails.  Now your apps have 2x as many buzz words. - socmoth
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?entryID=608
======
r0b
Someone should make an S3 interface that does automatic file versioning.
Basically a CVS for non-coders. It seems like that would be an intuitive
feature for any online storage product.

Do any of the current online storage products do this already? I know some of
the new ones use S3 (elephant drive and jungle disk, to name two), but I don't
think either of them have a versioning feature built-in. It shouldn't be too
hard to create...

------
joshwa
I'd be much more interested in an article about EC2 + Rails...

~~~
zach
Here's one I ran across earlier today. It's the full monty -- he runs his
startup completely on EC2.

http://niblets.wordpress.com/2007/02/16/how-i-set-up-my-ec2-instance-for-
rails-litespeed/

